# BMW X5 xDrive35d AND BMW 335d to make US Debut



## Farmer Clark (Jan 9, 2008)

*fuel burn rate on new diesel*

Does anyone have and tech reports on fuel comsumption for this new engine?
What is the torque curve ?
Fuel burn/hr @ 20% power, 50% power,100%power ?
And, at the efficieny ratings for the xDrive & 355d(on sticker) @ 65mph What % power is being used ?


----------



## guenelin (Feb 4, 2006)

Unless it's cheaper, I think I'd still buy a 328. It's close on mpg and the same in acceleration for a lot of money less.... Also, I can take the extra cash and put it towards the Sports Package and the Logic7 stereo... I would also add that I can find gas everywhere there's a gas station and any old BMW hack can fix the inline-6.


----------



## SkiSL (Jan 14, 2008)

Why would the 335d have a 0-62mph time of only 6.2s when it has 265-hp and 425 lb-ft of torque? Both those numbers are quite a bit higher than the 328 and it's getting 6.3s with a manual transmission. Maybe the adblue ads a lot of weight or is it just the gearing?


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

So you have to drive around with heated urea tanks? :rofl:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

19/25 mpg (city/highway) is pretty good for a X5 with decent acceleration. Depending on the price difference with the 3.0, this could be a really good option.

Yay Diesel!


----------



## Bora20 (Sep 26, 2006)

When will the 3 series touring and X3 be available with this engine or the plain jane 3.0d engine.

Diesels will be great, but pricing them at a point that doesn't make sense doesn't. I can't afford a new X5 now and won't be able to with a diesel, but need to buy a new vehicle with 5 doors and want it to be a BMW.

I might have to purchase a CPO ML320 CDI instead.


----------



## jgulliver (Jan 19, 2008)

Does anyone know if the 335d will be in all wheeel drive format?


----------



## BMW_M3_50Cal (Jul 14, 2009)

*BMW Diesel Cars*

What will and wont arrive to the US is all a matter of demand and a matter of voices beeing raised twoards BMW. If people in the US want more diesel options they need to gather up a list of signatures or something to make BMW aware of the demand.

I don't know how it is nationally but in California the diesel price finally reached a lower price thans gasoline. It has always been that way in Germany. Diesel was not only 10 - 20% cheaper but it's also more efficient. I have a 5 speed, 75HP VW Golf TDI in Germany that reaches 55 mpg at a 65 mph cruising speed. Thats why arround 50%, ruffly 28 million, of Germanys cars are diesels. No telling how much fuel and money could be saved if the US had more diesel cars. In Germany BMW offers the 1 series as a hatchback with the fallowing engines: 116d, 118d, 120d and 123d. The 123d has a dual stage turbo charge with 204 Hp and arround 45-50 mpg range. Top speed 135-140 mph.


----------

